
What Successful People Do Differently - kirpekar
http://blogs.hbr.org/ideacast/2011/11/what-successful-people-do-diff.html
======
supercanuck
Here is the corresponding blog post for those not willing to listen to the
"blah blah blah"

[http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/02/nine_things_successful_peopl...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/02/nine_things_successful_people.html)

